

Tim Bray's first six months of Android - bensummers
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/07/19/The-Android-G1-Six-Months-In

======
bensummers
I suspect that the battery life woes of the iPhone and Android is not because
the batteries are worse, it's that the UI is so much better that you can
actually use it more.

~~~
blasdel
Well, the physical battery has never been the problem -- it's the drain from
the software.

There are Windows Mobile phones that are so bad, the carriers ship them with a
spare battery!

~~~
shrikant
Ship with a spare battery?! That's a great idea - I wonder why Apple doesn't
do the same with the iPhones...

;-)

------
Devils-Avacado
Try using your phone to listen to music on headphones while charging it :)

